# Dota 2 - Beta-Key



## Powed (17. März 2013)

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand einen Dota 2 Beta-Key übrig hat? 
Falls ja, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn er mir einen Beta-Key geben könnte.


Gruß....


----------



## floppydrive (18. März 2013)

Kannst mich Steam adden habe noch ~30 Stück

http://steamcommunity.com/id/floppydrive?l=german


----------

